# Curtis 840 Spyglass



## garolittle (Nov 17, 2020)

Have a Curtis 1238E controller. I have never used the Curtis 840 spyglass gauge that came with it (see picture below).







Does anyone know which pin is used for the red button that is used to scroll through the program menu? Sorry for the basic question. Thanks. Gary


----------



## gmills (Feb 26, 2017)

garolittle said:


> Have a Curtis 1238E controller. I have never used the Curtis 840 spyglass gauge that came with it (see picture below).
> View attachment 120846
> Does anyone know which pin is used for the red button that is used to scroll through the program menu? Sorry for the basic question. Thanks. Gary





garolittle said:


> Have a Curtis 1238E controller. I have never used the Curtis 840 spyglass gauge that came with it (see picture below).
> View attachment 120846
> Does anyone know which pin is used for the red button that is used to scroll through the program menu? Sorry for the basic question. Thanks. Gary


I just connected up a Spyglass on a 1239E controller and the Menu button is connected from the 12 volt supply, (pin 25 from the controller), and back to pin #10 of the controller. Take a look at the 1238E controller manual and I think you will see the same connection to pin #10. I think the 1238E requires an external voltage supply. The 1239E provides a 12 volt and 5 volt output. Make sure you use a momentary closed switch or button.


----------



## garolittle (Nov 17, 2020)

Really appreciate that. I will try it. You are correct that the 1238E controller requires an external 12V supply. Thanks again. Gary


----------



## Hubers454 (Oct 19, 2020)

garolittle said:


> Have a Curtis 1238E controller. I have never used the Curtis 840 spyglass gauge that came with it (see picture below).
> View attachment 120846
> Does anyone know which pin is used for the red button that is used to scroll through the program menu? Sorry for the basic question. Thanks. Gary


Works good


----------

